# Guy Chasing



## msfashionista (Feb 10, 2007)

My mom always says let the man chase you so you know his real intentions.but i talk to guys and they say that they like the girl to make the first move but i realize i tried that once and he stopped talking to me so do you just wait for the guy to come up to you or you go up to him?


----------



## Saje (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm an oldschool player with new school tactics. I let the guy think he's making the first move but if I like him... I make it a not too difficult kill.

Like, if I see a guy I like, I show him through sly flirting and body language that "hey, come here and hit me up". So I opened up the doors to make them do the first move.


----------



## Annia (Feb 10, 2007)

Unfortunately, there's no real rule to this. It's all situational, every one is different. One guy may like being pursued while the other may not be interested at all.

But I say, why not go for it.. if you're interested. It can't hurt anything to find out. I'd go for it, since you may miss out on something if you never pursued, know what I mean?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 11, 2007)

Let the guy chase you - they LOVE the hunt. Then, you decide if he is worthy.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't follow these "rules" at all. According to them James and I shouldn't even be together.

I did all the chasing. I decided he was worth it but he was shy and didn't believe for a minute I was interested in him. I invited him over for the weekend and made it obvious.

It can never hurt to casually suggest lunch. Then you can get chatting and find out if he is interested but just shy.


----------



## Lia (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know, really... I think that guys (specially here in my city) doesn't go after the girl without being sure they will have a chance... So i'd say that even if you don't go after him, show that he can go after you.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont do the chasing. I know that this statement is so one-sided, but my brother said that when a woman chases him, he sees her as promiscuous and he said that he wonders what they are trying to give him.


----------



## ivette (Feb 13, 2007)

i think it all comes down to how a woman is perceived. in my experience,

guys in general rarely gave me the time of day. i later found out from a good

friend that the majority of them felt or thought that i wasn't aproachable.

i tend to be more reserved and serious. i guess its kind of a turn-off

to guys, and as a result, they avoided me like the black plague. i guess i wasn't

"chase worthy", if that makes sense


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 19, 2007)

Let him chase you. They seem to enjoy it.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't imagine a situation where I would "chase a guy", or make the first move or use some sort of feminine wiles to gain his attention. Ha, I don't even HAVE feminine wiles! On the other hand, I would be really freaked out if a guy made a move on me (if I even recognized that's what he was doing), so it's a good thing I don't find myself in those kind of situations very often!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Feb 22, 2007)

:iagree: And if he's too dumb to get it, then you don't want him anyway! LOL


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 22, 2007)

LOL, ditto on that too!

But if you really really like someone, their is nothing wrong in going after him. Of course, don't over do it! Thats the one thing that a lot of girls do, they over do it and just end up looking desperate. I've heard a lot of my guy friends say its a total turn off.


----------



## Saje (Feb 22, 2007)

Hahaha! Snaps to that!


----------



## jessimau (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm totally opposite of most of you. Two of the first things I learned about guys, when I started dating, were that guys won't approach you, you have to approach them, and that they won't call, even if they're interested (we're talking HS-age boys), so whether or not you give him your number, you need to get his if you ever want to talk to him. Now, the second one is not so true, but in HS it sure was. I'm an aggressive, take-charge woman in most of my life, very independent, and I have VERY strong opinions. I need a guy who can handle that, so I figure a guy who isn't receptive to me making the first move/doing the pursuing isn't someone who I'd want to be with.

My current BF and I have been together almost 6 years. I pursued him from the start and he admits that he would likely never have made a move on me because he was WAY too intimidated. I'm so glad I made the first move, otherwise I might've missed out on the best relationship of my life and the man who will likely become my husband.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 23, 2007)

Exactly what I do.


----------



## Estrelinha (Feb 23, 2007)

It's better to let them do it, otherwise your pushing for everything will turn into a theme for the whole relationship.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 9, 2007)

It is definitely a tricky question. True, most guys are "traditional" and want to make the first moves, even if they may not have the guts to. That's why giving a welcoming hint w/out being too bold is good - helps give the guy some courage. And if this doesn't give him enough guts, then he's got some personal work to do anyway, and you can save yourself the time and effort of a stressful, one-sided relationship. (You'd end up being the motivator for both of you.) But some guys are just naturally reserved, and so are good matches for bolder ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Basically, go with your natural instincts. Don't try to force the relationship into existence by always making the moves - there's gotta be give and take. But if you are comfortable taking the initiative at times, then do it when it feels right. If the guy is turned off by it, then he's not a match for you in this area - and probably others as well. The more you are yourself, the more likely you will attract the person that complements you the best. And all the rest don't fit you anyway, so let them roll of your back. Time and effort and emotion well-saved.


----------



## alice_alice (Mar 9, 2007)

I TOTALLY agree with you


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 12, 2007)

:g:


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 12, 2007)

It can go both ways. Some guys are just more shy and reserved than others since they're afraid of rejection. Most guys I know say they rather let the girl make the moves. In some ways, I do try by being chatty with them and using my body language to go in for the kill...lol. However, if they don't get the hint, I just move on! I mean, most of the time if I'm interested I ask them to hang out. If they wanna go further than that, then that's entirely up to them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 9, 2007)

i like to chase and be chased personally for some reason but i find once i get the guy i'm bored and don't want them anymore..its a *BADDDDDD* habit. i become quickly uninterested


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 9, 2007)

I think it's ok to be chased and do the chasing. Sometimes, you gotta give men an obvious hint!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 9, 2007)

i made the first move on my husband.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

my personal feeling is, you indicate in strong, simple terms that you are interested, and wait for him to make the first move.

That said, I try really hard not to give mixed signals, I try and be VERY obvious that I like someone, or that I am not interested, so there is no chance of them getting me wrong and getting hurt by my actions


----------

